# Need help buying laptop charger.



## ©mß (Nov 28, 2015)

I lost my laptop charger.
My laptop model is 15-r014tu.
How do I know which charger/adapter would fit my laptop? I need it ASAP.
Customer support sent this in  e-mail 
"For reference, you may also check the below:
AC Adapter 65-W EM Smart nPFC, 3 pin, RC 4.5mm connector, 90 degree plug design for use in India/China"
I can't find any charger with this specification online.
Please help me.


----------



## ©mß (Nov 29, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## ©mß (Dec 18, 2015)

I really need help.


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 18, 2015)

©mß said:


> I lost my laptop charger.
> My laptop model is 15-r014tu.
> How do I know which charger/adapter would fit my laptop? I need it ASAP.
> Customer support sent this in  e-mail
> ...



Just buy any off the shelf HP chargers, which exceed 65W capacity. 
Or, you can buy something like this :
HP 65W Laptop Smart AC 65 Adapter - HP : Flipkart.com

Which gives you option for both types of charging tips.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2015)

©mß said:


> I really need help.Anyone?



HP 65W Smart AC Adapter: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------

